# My hippopotamus and "Frankengrinder"



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

I definitely cannot call it "the beauty and the beast"


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Is that a Cynesso Hydra? Beautiful machine.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

They look good together and I think the matching shelf is really


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice , some top notch stuff


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful is that!


----------

